# Upgrading an HP



## vasiberianhusky (Aug 21, 2009)

Well years ago instead of building my own computer I bought an HP desktop with the following specs

HP m7750n, AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+, 2.60 GHz, 3 Gb RAM, NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT

the NVIDIA was un update as well as the extra Gb of RAM. I'm looking to upgrade my case due to the EXTREMELY poor airflow in the current case. I'm not sure if anybody's tried upgrading cases from an HP desktop and I'm a little unsure of what I should be looking for in a case. I actually want to go to a rack mounted case so thinking a 3u or 4u case may work but not sure what cases would fit my current setup.

Any suggestions or what I should be looking for?

Much appreciated!


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

HP usually uses standard mATX motherboards, so you need a case that is ATX/mATX compatible. I don't know much about rack mounted cases, to be honest. Usually we recommend the Antec 300/900/1200 cases and the CoolerMaster Centurion 5 and HAF cases, but those are towers.


----------

